# Whatever you do, people will tell you to do the opposite!



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

When I gained weight, people told me to loose weight









When I lost weight, people told me to gain weight









When I had beard, people told me to shave my beard









When I shaved my beard, people told to me to leave beard









Whatever you do, people will tell you to do the opposite!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

You look good man! Your weight loss is quite impressive, and speaks to a dedication. Keep doing what you see fit to do.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

When I think "people" in these situations, nowadays I follow it with "which people?" I've found upon reflection that there are a couple of people who consistently put me down, whatever I do!


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

SeptimalTritone said:


> You look good man! Your weight loss is quite impressive, and speaks to a dedication. Keep doing what you see fit to do.


The 3rd photo is the new one. From last month.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, the weight loss is great and I think you look better without the beard. The weight thing is good for overall health. Facial hair is just a personal choice. Do what YOU like. Then, be comfortable with your decision regardless of what others say.

V


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I think we told you about 40 times getting professional help you just do not listen.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> I think we told you about 40 times getting professional help you just do not listen.


I went to the mind doctors 40 times but their antidepressants were useless. I think I said it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

atsizat said:


> I went to the mind doctors 40 times but their antidepressants were useless. I already said it.


In possible, sorry, there must be someone out there.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> In possible, sorry, there must be someone out there.


I went to too many doctors.

Antidepressants are useless. They dont do anything. No.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry mate, it is your attitude. Full stop


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

atsizat said:


> Whatever you do, people will tell you to do the opposite!


That's because most people are idiots. Don't listen to them.:lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


> That's because most people are idiots. Don't listen to them.:lol:


That is very helpful.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> I went to too many doctors.
> 
> Antidepressants are useless. They dont do anything. No.


Actually, they might make things worse (the doctors and/or the antidepressants).


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

atsizat said:


> The 3rd photo is the new one. From last month.


Well, then even better! Looks like you've developed some quality physical strength in the third picture.

Just keep at it and enjoy the physical activity.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Sorry mate, it is your attitude. Full stop


what do you mean?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Well, then even better! Looks like you've developed some quality physical strength in the third picture.
> 
> Just keep at it and enjoy the physical activity.


18 days after I started lifting weight


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

You should find your OWN way...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I take it is not an easy thing to do in turkey which is pretty uniformed and totalitarian in nature but you should at least TRY...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> 18 days after I started lifting weight


Good job! Keep finding stuff to do.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Good job! Keep finding stuff to do.


But drinking is always in my mind. I cannot get rid of that thought.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it allowed, In Turkey, I mean?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Flamme said:


> Is it allowed, In Turkey, I mean?


What is allowed?

If you mean beard, most jobs want men to be clean shaved.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Beers bro...Not beard...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Flamme said:


> Beers bro...Not beard...


Alcohol is legal.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

“The Laughing Heart

your life is your life
don’t let it be clubbed into dank submission.
be on the watch.
there are ways out.
there is a light somewhere.
it may not be much light but
it beats the darkness.
be on the watch.
the gods will offer you chances.
know them.
take them.
you can’t beat death but
you can beat death in life, sometimes.
and the more often you learn to do it,
the more light there will be.
your life is your life.
know it while you have it.
you are marvelous
the gods wait to delight
in you.”

- Charles Bukowski


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Stop creating threads like this.

Then start again immediately.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

amfortas said:


> Stop creating threads like this.
> 
> Then start again immediately.


I welcome this thread, because I can remember when I was that young. It's bracing! I could see better, and I could move like a gazelle without all the aches and pains, and I didn't have all these snippets of memories, which are apparently what lead to some confusions..


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Luchesi said:


> I welcome this thread, because I can remember when I was that young. It's bracing! I could see better, and I could move like a gazelle without all the aches and pains, and I didn't have all these snippets of memories, which are apparently what lead to some confusions..


As I remember, I *was* a gazelle. But maybe that just proves your point.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

amfortas said:


> As I remember, I *was* a gazelle. But maybe that just proves your point.


I wish for everyone what has helped me - and that is, while you're still young enough, to be around people who have managed aging very well. You never expect that you'll get that way, but you can learn a lot from how they deal with it, and then you store that away. You'll remember it when it seems specifically relevant.


----------

